# I Wouldn't Take Nothin' For My Journey Now



## ronpasley (Oct 20, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uESr-3OhCLo?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uESr-3OhCLo?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

Wouldn't Take Nothing For My Journey Now Lyrics
Chorus

well, I Wouldn't Take Nothin' For My Journey Now
i'm, Gonna Make It To Heaven Somehow
though The Devil Tempts Me And Tries To Turn Me Around
he's Offered Everything That's Got A Name
all The Wealth I Want And Worldly Fame
if I Could Still I Wouldn't Take Nothin' For My Journey Now

verse I

well I Started Out A-Travellin' For The Lord Many Years Ago
i Had A Lot Of Heartaches, Met A Lot Of Grief And Woe
but When I Would Stumble, Then I Would Humble Down
and I Can Say Thank The Lord I Wouldn't Take Nothin' For My Journey Now

repeat Chorus

verse Ii

there's Nothin' In The World That'll Ever Take The Place Of God's Love
silver And Gold Could Never Buy A Mighty Touch From Up Above
but When My Soul Needs A Healin' And I Begin To Feelin' His Power
i Can Say Thank The Lord I Wouldn't Take Nothing For My Journey Now

repeat Chorus, Then:
he's Offered Everything That's Got A Name
all The Wealth I Want And Worldly Fame
if I Could Still I Wouldn't Take Nothin'…..…
if I Could Still I Wouldn't Take Nothin' ….…
if I Could Still I Wouldn't Take Nothin' For My Journey Now


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 20, 2010)

Great.
The journey will help us better appreciate God's love.


----------

